# Water ingress 1989 autotrail



## ldm30 (May 17, 2012)

Caravan repairs to 1989 autotrail . Currently doing extensive repairs to the inner wood frame of mine. Will be finished mid January 14.Have before and after pictures.Any one with a SIMILAR vehicle who would like to see what is involved -get in touch-Mike
PS: i have owned this vehicle from new .It was a case of repair it or scrap it.


----------



## Jimiq (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello mike,

i think i am in the sme position leaks, my mercedes autotrail is leaking and i know i am going to have to strip it at some point. seems like labor intensive job, i have the tools but not so much experience with this kind of thing. wondering if it would be worth having a crack at fixing it myself considering i will probably have to scrap it otherwise if it spreads damp everywhere. any photos would be much appreciated? how hard a job is stripping the whole thing and rebuilding? i will probably have to do a lot of it.

any help would be much asppreciated

thanks

jimi


----------



## ldm30 (May 17, 2012)

can you give me your e-mail.I can then send you pics and give you some idea of what is easy and what isnt?-mike


----------



## ldm30 (May 17, 2012)

ps: if it is leaking through the sky lights that is not to difficult.If it is between the join between a wall and a roof that's another-Mike


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Not affected but it might've a good idea to post your pictures and advice for all to see

Carol


----------

